# bass on a fly



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

has anybody else had good luck fly fishing for bass.....i throw out a wooly booger and catch loads of crappie and bass if they are around....i juss bought actual bass flys so im thinking im gonna go "bass fishing" with my fly rod this weeked


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You're gonna love it! Burl


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

hope so....the flys i bought look pretty promiseing to me but i just hope the bass think so too!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

a bit bigger poper or any type of fly that is minnow or leech like are best. My self I use wooly buggers and a type of minnow as well as many streamers.


----------

